# Doctor in Tokyo for expats



## Raffish_Chapish

Hi,

Can someone please recommend a good English speaking doctor in Tokyo I can register with.

many thanks

R C


----------



## larabell

Have you tried Google? There's a doctor who claims to service the English-speaking community down in Harajuku or thereabouts and his web site came up in the first page of Google results, along with a number of reviews. Haven't been there myself.

However, I have been to St. Lukes and I found it to be a friendly, clean, and well-run hospital. Not all of the staff speaks English but enough do and the doctors I've met are fairly fluent. St. Lukes is a short walk from Tsukiji.

The US Embassy also maintains a list of English-speaking doctors, clinics, and hospitals sorted by their specialty (or just general practice).

The one caveat with large hospitals like St. Luke's is that you either have to bring a letter from a smaller clinic or pay 5000 JPY (if you're paying with Japanese insurance, that is... the fee was set by the government in order to encourage people to use the smaller clinics). However, St. Luke's lists a detached outpatient clinic in an adjoining building so you might find an English-speaking doctor there without paying the one-time discouragement fee.

Overall, I'm happy with St. Luke's and if location isn't a problem, that's what I'd recommend.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Thanks - yes the chap on Google seems to have retired in May.

I just have a couple of prescriptions I want re-prescribed out there quickly as I can only take a months supply out there.


----------



## larabell

Oh... that's a bummer. I got the impression when I was looking around before that he was pretty popular among the ex-pat community.

I thought of one more just now... Tokyo Midtown Clinic. It's in the new Midtown Tower in Roppongi. I don't know why it slipped my mind before since I've been going there for my annual checkups for the last several years. They have English-speaking doctors and staff, although it's really having the report issued in both languages that keeps me coming back. They have a whole separate set-up for the required annual checkups so I've never really gone there for any kind of actual treatment.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Oh cheers - I'll try that - I'll be working in Roppongi


----------

